

Machine learning best practices [video] - jeremynixon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zag7uhjdYo

======
mkagenius
Comparing the machine learning grading of essays with _just_ two human graders
is plain stupidity[1].

By coincidence, all three might be same. And the probability of that
coincidence is way too high.

[1].
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_bias](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_bias)

